# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  приглашаем преданных санкиртаны в гости в г. Александров

## Никита Кононенко

Харе Кришна! 

Приглашаем в гости преданных, желающих распространять книги Шрилы Прабхупады в г. Александров. 
В городе 100 тыс населения. Отличные возможности для проповеди. Готовы помочь с книгами.
Мы живем в частном доме в очень красивом месте рядом с лесом. До ж.д. станции 25 мин пешком.
В доме живут Божества. Радха и Кришна, Гаура Нитай и Джаганнаты. Готовы Вам помогать и кормить прасадом.
В доме есть все современные удобства.

можно проводить программы, ретриты и т.д.

Нарада Муни дас и Анна даси
8(925)802-4-108

----------

